# Input to tuner 1 or tuner 2



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

From day one I have been having pixelation problems on my new 722. Dish has come out and rewired the house & moved the dish. Today I discovered a History channel recording from last night was totally unwatchable. I switched back to live TV and had very pixelation on the History channel. I went in to the menu to check signal strength and noticed the receiver was set for input to tuner 2, I switched that to tuner 1 and the pixelation is completely gone. I cannot find anything in the manual about the different tuners. Should I have the receiver set to one or two? If two is having pixelation problems should the receiver be replaced?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Well - both tuners need to be hooked up, but if you're getting that much pixelation and it is hooked up right - I'd say you need a service call. 

Pixelation can be caused by either your reciver or a failing LNB (or possibly bad aiming).


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

I didn't unhook anything. I changed tuners on the "point dish screen". BUT now I find that a show I recorded this afternoon is completely pixelated also. This was with the new setting.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

Steve H said:


> I didn't unhook anything. I changed tuners on the "point dish screen". BUT now I find that a show I recorded this afternoon is completely pixelated also. This was with the new setting.


Hi Steve, I am sorry that this pixelation issue is still occurring. There is not a way to change the tuners from the point dish screen. Did you happen to run a check switch test when you were in that screen? If not can you please do so and tell me if you get an error message.

Then lets go to TV1 and place the receiver in Single Mode and then using the "Swap" button on the bottom of the remote, place both tuners on the History Channel and then please tell me if you are only having the distorted picture on one of the inputs.

Were you home when the tech was there on 11-28? Did he check the full system for the pixelation issue?

Also on a side note, has Blockbuster gotten your e-mail address changed yet?


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Pixellization on one tuner, but not the other is usually a sign of a low-frequency obstruction (barrel, wall plate, RG59 line, etc.) somewhere in the signal path. The low-freq obstruction causes problems with the signal for the 2nd tuner as it is band-stacked in the higher frequency range and is interrupted by said blockage. Tuner 1 operates fine because it is band-stacked lower and isn't blocked.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Steve, I am sorry that this pixelation issue is still occurring. There is not a way to change the tuners from the point dish screen. Did you happen to run a check switch test when you were in that screen? If not can you please do so and tell me if you get an error message.
> 
> Then lets go to TV1 and place the receiver in Single Mode and then using the "Swap" button on the bottom of the remote, place both tuners on the History Channel and then please tell me if you are only having the distorted picture on one of the inputs.
> 
> ...


Mary,
I did your test as you asked above. No error nor error code. 
When I did the swap test on the History channel tuner 2 showed A LOT pf pixelation (see pic below) while tuner 1 was clear. 
I have been here each time the techs have come out, they have moved the dish and run new coax from the dish to the receiver. Their latest claim is my microwave internet signal is interfering with the Sat. 129 signal. The tech claims the dish signal and the microwave signal are crossing paths and causing the problem...............I think tuner 2 is bad. The tech wants to come out next week and move my DISH dish to the other end of the house so that the signals won't "cross". I think he needs to replace the receiver.

Blockbuster has NOT taken care of the email problem. Ray C @ DISH has logged into my account and seen the problem first hand.

Here is a pic of the pixelation on tuner 2


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you for doing the troubleshooting steps for me,Steve. According to your account notes, you have had the receiver replaced 3 times and is still having this issue. That pretty much says that the problem is not with the receiver. Passing the Check Switch Test tells us it it not signal related. The technicians do normally carry replacement receivers on the trucks so he decides it is warranted he will replace the receiver.

I contacted Blockbuster again and the work ticket is still pending for the e-mail change on your account. We will continue to work to get this issue resolved and I will check again when I return on Tuesday.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you for doing the troubleshooting steps for me,Steve. According to your account notes, you have had the receiver replaced 3 times and is still having this issue. That pretty much says that the problem is not with the receiver. Passing the Check Switch Test tells us it it not signal related. The technicians do normally carry replacement receivers on the trucks so he decides it is warranted he will replace the receiver.
> 
> I contacted Blockbuster again and the work ticket is still pending for the e-mail change on your account. We will continue to work to get this issue resolved and I will check again when I return on Tuesday.


Mary 
The first "replacement" was when my 622 stopped working (totally dead), it was replaced with a 722 which lasted 3 hours then had a hard drive failure.
The pixelation got real bad with this newest 722. You can't blame the previous two receiver replacements on pixelation problems.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Steve H said:


> ... they have moved the dish and run new coax from the dish to the receiver.


*All* the way to the receiver? As in you see them pulling a new cable through the wall right behind the receiver? When I move a dish as a tech I typically only rewire from the Dish to the ground block, not from the ground block to the receiver (unless it needs it). I still say you have a low-frequency item in the signal path somewhere. Could possibly be a defective separator/triplexer too.



Steve H said:


> Their latest claim is my microwave internet signal is interfering with the Sat. 129 signal. The tech claims the dish signal and the microwave signal are crossing paths and causing the problem...............


This can happen, but it would affect both tuners, not just one or the other. Seems unlikely to me.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

I don't see where anyone has had you switch the inputs to the receiver. There should be one cable that has a Y on in, with two inputs to the Receiver. That is for the two tuners. Switch those two inputs. 

If the problem remains exactly the same, it is the receiver almost for sure. If the the problem is now on the other tuner, it is something before the receiver.
When go to do this, are the two inputs connected tightly? If one is not that could just be the problem too....


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

> All the way to the receiver? As in you see them pulling a new cable through the wall right behind the receiver?


They ran new from the dish, under the house, into the house to the back of the wall plate. From the plate to the receiver is older (less than 2 feet of coax but a lot of hardware).


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

Spoke to my local DISH tech today. He had me call and have a new receiver and a new separator sent out. I should have those here and installed in a couple of days.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Did you ever take my advice and try switching inputs? It is just about certain to tell you where to start looking for the problem....


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

New receiver and separator installed today, still pixelating............


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Steve H said:


> They ran new from the dish, under the house, into the house to the back of the wall plate. From the plate to the receiver is older (less than 2 feet of coax but a lot of hardware).


It doesn't matter how short it is if it's RG59. Also what do you mean by "a lot of hardware"? Do you have to cable going through a surge protector or something? Are all barrels (splices) in line blue in color (including the wall plate)? Pics can help a lot here.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

gtal98 said:


> It doesn't matter how short it is if it's RG59. Also what do you mean by "a lot of hardware"? Do you have to cable going through a surge protector or something? Are all barrels (splices) in line blue in color (including the wall plate)? Pics can help a lot here.


There are 4 separators/splitters, all installed by DISH. None of the coax is going through a surge protector. Any/all barrels are blue and installed by DISH. The DISH tech tells me none of the coax is RG 59.

With the new separator and receiver the pixelation is now on both tuners BUT it is not like the long term pixelation I had before. Now it is just a very short burst that last about 1 second.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Steve H said:


> There are 4 separators/splitters, all installed by DISH. [/quote[
> 
> 4?? I can think of needing 3 for some installs, not sure how a 4th would factor in though.
> 
> Well, I'm kind of out of ideas then. Maybe it is your internet connection causing interference. If I think of anything else I'll let you know.


----------



## Jesse11 (Dec 9, 2011)

hi Steve H,

I am sorry you are in this trouble .I am out of this ,I hope you are able to get in touch with someone who can help both you


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

gtal98 said:


> Steve H said:
> 
> 
> > There are 4 separators/splitters, all installed by DISH. [/quote[
> ...


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Steve - you need to be very specific about what is hooked up to what. A "splitter" that would work fine for OTA / RF distribution will not work on the LNB cable.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

scooper said:


> Steve - you need to be very specific about what is hooked up to what. A "splitter" that would work fine for OTA / RF distribution will not work on the LNB cable.


A lot of the connections are Greek to me. There have been three DISH technicians to my house in the past month or so and they all say the connections are normal and good.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

This is a pic of the back of the receiver.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

OK, they did the antenna relocation trick, but also left one at the receiver too. Haven't seen it done like that before, but the connections look fine.

Also, just FYI - the blue one is a diplexer, the silver one is a separator, and the two red ones are actual splitters. I know they all look the same, but all 3 have very different functions.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

This is the first of any mention of an OTA antenna being in the mix. Disconnect it and see what happens. 
I believe you said it has changed from being on one tuner, to being on both now, but in short bursts. There is some connection that is either not connected properly causing a ground problem, and could be the antenna.

And you still did not say if you followed what I said to do, switch the inputs and see what happens, also, with the new information, only put one input on at a time and see how that affects it.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

tampa8 said:


> This is the first of any mention of an OTA antenna being in the mix. Disconnect it and see what happens.
> I believe you said it has changed from being on one tuner, to being on both now, but in short bursts. There is some connection that is either not connected properly causing a ground problem, and could be the antenna.
> 
> And you still did not say if you followed what I said to do, switch the inputs and see what happens, also, with the new information, only put one input on at a time and see how that affects it.


All your suggestions were tried when the new receiver and separator was put in.


----------

